# Snapper and Mingo



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Headed out today with a three man crew. Had our limit of snapper in 30 min then picked away and the mingo for a while. Pretty good sized mingo. Grabbed a king and two bobo on the way in. Blew an engine so we limped in from about 14 miles. Tally was 6 ARS, 9 mingo,one king and a couple bonita. Not bad for three hours fishing at one spot. Tight lines!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice................. except for the Motor thing...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sweet haul, sorry to hear about the engine.
P.S. Thanks again for the PFF lables, got mine last week!


----------

